# Parking Brake - 2000 or 3000



## marcusmerritt (Apr 10, 2015)

Ford 2000 or 3000 (not sure which late model): There is a parking brake device on the right side of the seat in a bracked over the left brake pedal which is missing some parts. Apparently, you press the left brake (or both brakes if linked) and then pull up on a small know mounted to the side of the transmission wall to lock the brakes for parking. I'm assuming that, under the foot deck, there was a spring or a linkage to a pawl that engages a toothed cog to lock the brakes. Depress the brake and the pawl drops free and releases the brakes. Or, if all the parts were there, maybe release brakes via the small knob. Does anyone know, or is there a photo or drawing of this knob and its parts? Am hoping to find actual parts but can also jury rig something if I have to but had rather have the correct parts.

Many thanks for any assistance.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Here are a couple of photos that might help.
It was a little hard to get under there to get a picture.
This is on my 4400 but your 3000 should be about the same.
You lift on the T handle and turn it 1/4 turn then step on the brake and the pawl should engage and keep the brake down.

For a better handle though, look for one from a 3600 or 4600.
Those are longer and mounted slightly different. Much nicer to use as you don't have to reach all the way down to your foot to use it. It was not a difficult mod to make it work on a 3000.
See the last photo.

PS, I have all of those parts here that I would sell. (The 3000 style, not the 3600 style) PM me if you are interested.


----------



## marcusmerritt (Apr 10, 2015)

Ultradog...fantastic photos and just like my tractor, mostly. My knob is a black bakelite and the link is missing from the stem of the knob to the hole in the pawl. I can probably make the link I need but I'd be interested in the parts you have and would like to know how much you want for them. Do you have other parts that might fit my 2000? Many thanks for the photos. Whoever said a picture is worth 1000 words it right.


----------



## peachhead (Jul 20, 2013)

Ultradog, I pm'd you about those parts also. I have that same T handle setup on my 3000 but no parts, so have had no parking brake since I've had it. Thanks!


----------



## Jekfedh (Sep 22, 2015)

Ultra dog,

Do you have anymore of those brake handles?


----------



## Granny cindy (Mar 3, 2019)

Ultradog said:


> Here are a couple of photos that might help.
> It was a little hard to get under there to get a picture.
> This is on my 4400 but your 3000 should be about the same.
> You lift on the T handle and turn it 1/4 turn then step on the brake and the pawl should engage and keep the brake down.
> ...


Do you have this park brake for sale for a 3000 ford tractor


----------



## Granny cindy (Mar 3, 2019)

Granny cindy said:


> Do you have this park brake for sale for a 3000 ford tractor


How much for this part


----------



## Granny cindy (Mar 3, 2019)

Granny cindy said:


> How much for this part


The first pic is what we are looking for


----------



## marcusmerritt (Apr 10, 2015)

Ford 2000; 3 cyl. gas; 4/1 trans.....I wound up making my handle out of a dowel and steel rod on my 2000 gasser. Made the rod longer so that I could get to the handle without bending over my big belly. Added an angle to support the longer rod. Note: my pawl and latch mechanism under the footboard was still there, just not the handle and rod. The new rod and handle works great but relies on the spring pressure of the brakes to keep it in place. There is no twist handle.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Sorry folks.
I don't have any more of those parts.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

I did a quick serchs on eBay for park brake rod assembly Ford 3000 and came up with a few parts at about 20$. Not Shure if it's what your looking for but they are there.


----------



## belchermw (Apr 4, 2017)

I got the same prob reaching mine. Think I will make the same mods. Thx for the pix n story.


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

